# going after crappie this Sunday, looking for advice and maybe company



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I am dead set to try catching some crappie this Sunday (never caught a single one in my life). I have a kayak with trolling motor and fishfinder. Ideally place has to be within 1.5h driving from west Houston.

Please, help with advice on how to find few of them -- it will greatly suck to spend entire day on unknown lake fruitlessly scouring bottom for structure and fish.

Would welcome company of a fellow kayaker.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

What lake are you going too?


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

Spring creek,launch under Riley fuzzell rd.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

mycolcason said:


> What lake are you going too?


I haven't decided yet. If someone not mind me tagging along -- I'll go to whatever lake he is going, if I won't find company -- will go to one of places people advised to check. If there will be no good advices -- Will probably go to lake Conroe or Houston, check around bridges.



CASTOFF said:


> Spring creek,launch under Riley fuzzell rd.


According to the map I should be able to launch from Old Riley Fuzzel Rd on eastern side of creek -- is it correct? How to find them in that creek (should I seek holes of certain depth or should I do smth else)? 
What and how to use?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

If you launch at Ponderosa in Huffman for Lake Houston you can fish the ponderosa bridge and go north and fish shallow. Structure starts at the bridge and goes all the way up north if you have a sonar you can find it easily but fishing shallow it wont matter. Look for down trees and stumps. Lots of cypress tree knees as well for them to gather around the further you go up north to the 2100 bridge.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

problem is crappie running late this year about another week and things should improve


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Mr Duck said:


> problem is crappie running late this year about another week and things should improve


Yep! I fished yesterday for 4 hours and had 2 keepers out of 10 in Luce bayou of north east lake Houston. Today we fished the same area and caught 9 between the two of us with no keepers. Fished until the rain ran us off at 11:00. If we can get another stable warm week, the bigger fish should start moving into the shallows and biting. This winter with several freezes has them moving late.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Probably a bit further than you want but Choke Canyon fishing is pretty good right now. A friend and I were there yesterday and caught 23 keeper crappie on the shore. Most of the fish were in 12" to 20" of water. We release about 8 undersized.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys, thanks for advice. My aim is to catch my first crappie, no matter if keeper or not. Will probably try lake Houston.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

lake Somerville marina.. not to far from where your at.. they have a marina there you fish off off that's baited and brushed up good and been catching them really good at night


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*crappie advice*

I talked to a guy last Thursday at the boat ramp at Conroe. and he said they did good at Lake Houston on Bedise creek or something like that. not sure where to lunch there, have never fished it. was real slow up on Conroe last Thursday and Friday, only had two crappie in two days at 1375. never seen it this slow in yrs. water temp was 58m -60. so I guess there not spawning yet either...couldn't find any up the creeks. I here 63 deg is the magic # ?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

According to what I know -- it starts at 60F and peaks at 68F. Normally three weeks after white bass starts running (in small water -- earlier). But this is only theory I picked up on internet.

On related note -- I ended up not going. Got terrible cold and could barely crawl out of bed on that day (temp, sneezing and running nose). Plus weather was as miserable as you could imagine it. :-\ Will go next weekend, that is if this bloody cold won't kill me.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

kickingback said:


> If you launch at Ponderosa in Huffman for Lake Houston you can fish the ponderosa bridge and go north and fish shallow. Structure starts at the bridge and goes all the way up north if you have a sonar you can find it easily but fishing shallow it wont matter. Look for down trees and stumps. Lots of cypress tree knees as well for them to gather around the further you go up north to the 2100 bridge.


Thanks, kickingback. That is what I did today. I've attached a picture of my first and only  keeper crappie.

Overall:
- there was a crowd -- and I mean it. Looks like there was some kind of event. Because boaters were more numerous than mosquitos. Half of them didn't mind making waves that muddied banks
- caught 15-20 crappies overall -- all throwbacks but one. Bunch of bass (throwbacks), few sunfish and even small catfish. I am quite disappointed -- literally spent 12 hours straight on the water. There was another kayaker and he did find them -- got a dozen of keepers. On the other hand -- I think I did ok, considering crowds, unknown water, river (fishing river is quite different than everything else) and fish I never encountered before.
- sunfish is nesting -- those guys attack everything in sight on shallows


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Caught a good mess on Lake Livingston this morning.....Nice ones...


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

*Crappie*

Fished Luces and worked our way over to the east fork Thursday, 1 keeper, 5 released. One yak had 4 keepers and that was it for the day.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Let us know how it went if you don't mind...


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I wouldn't get caught dead on a yak in Luces Bayou!
I'm surprised yet to say this another year has went by without a deadly boating accident there.
If you're an inexperienced yakker that is not stable in your ride Luces is not the place for you. Most, well some of the boaters that are there are very inconsiderate or just stupid to the fact there boat wake affect other boaters....especially someone on a yak!


----------



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

I've been fishing luces bayou since last year sometime. We've been killing them in the shallows. Like 2ft. Fished conroe last week at night. Ended up with 12 crappie over 14". Biggest was 14.75" if you put in at stowaway marina up north end of conroe you can fish hundreds of stumps and brush lines. We need a week of some solid heat and the crappie are gonna go nuts. They've been to quiet these past few weeks.


----------



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Crappie*

This was my half of the keepers last week. Had one even yanked my new gx2 rod in the water. We threw a weighted treble and hooked it and it still had the 14.75" crappie on it


----------

